
Blog Or Get Off The Pot (2006) - platz
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/blog-or-get-off-pot.html
======
GhotiFish

       "Blog entries should be organized by popularity, not time. Or ideally, you can 
        pick either one. Why the hell don't blogs do that?"
    

Voting on good or bad articles for a blog? This is a good idea.

    
    
       "For instance, I want inline comments. Putting everyone's comments at the 
        end is pretty lame. Even worse, most blog packages these days don't even 
        seem to have Slashdot-style threaded commenting. Instead, the comments 
        are ordered chronologically, just like the entries."
    

Comments along the side, remarking on the story as it goes? This is a good
idea.

    
    
       "And I want versions. I want to make changes to my entries sometimes -- 
        heck, frequently. But that's culturally weird, and feels dishonest to me, 
        because I've sort-of permanently overwritten the old version"
    

Diffs? This is a good idea.

    
    
       "All that revision-history stuff complicates the commenting, of course; each 
        comment has to keep metadata about which blog revision it was talking 
        about. It's even more complicated if you have versioned comments, so 
        users can go back and fix their typos or change their minds."
    

This is a good extension of the previous idea.

    
    
       "When I go into Firefox, I want to be able to override every single 
        configuration option on a per-page basis, or even better, with url pattern-
        matching rules. Doesn't that seem just patently obvious?"
    

... uhm. Well 4 in a row aint bad.

~~~
scribu
It's pretty sad that, 7 years later, all these good ideas still haven't been
incorporated into any mainstream web publishing tool in a coherent way.

The closest we have to inline comments is the Google Docs interface and
StackOverflow uses and exposes revisions, but neither has a self-hosted
version.

~~~
MichaelGG
The suggested commenting system was sorta implemented by Microsoft a long time
ago (IE5?). Internet Explorer had a plugin called "Discussions" or "Discuss"
or something to that effect. It let you have comment threads on any webpage,
without involving the actual site.

I'm not sure if there was a public service, or it was more of an Intranet type
thing. I do recall seeing the Discuss button in IE much later then IE5, and a
quick search shows plenty of people asking what it is, so it mustn't have been
too obscure a feature.

~~~
dasil003
Google had that too. Can't remember what it was called though.

~~~
bjxrn
Google Sidewiki?

~~~
dasil003
There you go.

------
natural219
This article isn't about blogging software. To me, it was about the challenges
of starting any project. Whenever I have an idea, I find that implementing
that idea produces a fractal of ideas for how to make that implementation
easier -- I always want a blogging platform that "just does this bit
automatically", or I want my development tools to behave exactly the way I
want them to, which ends up hindering my actual doing of the damn thing.

------
cocoflunchy
Unrelated comment directed at @martinced who commented on this page: you have
been hellbanned, all your comments from the past 3 days are marked as dead
even though they are (as far as I can judge) relevant and thought out.

~~~
RobotCaleb
Since the point of hellbanning is to not let the afflicted in on it, is it
frowned upon to inform others of such status?

~~~
kami8845
If people are actually contributing, letting them know that they have been
hellbanned is good for the community.

------
phaker
_You shouldn't have to go to Reddit to get a decent directory of my blog.
Anyway, you can't; anything that makes it onto Digg or Reddit or del.icio.us
is mixed in with everything else, and gets bumped down into oblivion by stuff
that's newer and/or better._

Actually you can "unmix" it:

<http://www.reddit.com/domain/steve-yegge.blogspot.com/top/>

I know this is a far cry from what he's asking for, but it's still damn
useful.

------
nagrom

       "For instance, I want inline comments. Putting everyone's comments at the 
        end is pretty lame. Even worse, most blog packages these days don't even 
        seem to have Slashdot-style threaded commenting. Instead, the comments 
        are ordered chronologically, just like the entries."
    

Isn't this what Rap Genius does?

~~~
jpwagner
I may misunderstand, but it seems that rap genius has a specific type of
annotation (ie best explanation rather than comment-thread). I think the OP's
suggestion is more similar to how soundcloud does comments.

~~~
nagrom
It's essentially a threaded HTML-box overlay for a certain part of text. I
think that's how you would implement such a system, isn't it? Just because RG
uses it for explanations doesn't mean that it can't be used for
exposition/comments. In fact, I think that when RG blogged on their problems
with Heroku, this is the style that they used.

~~~
jpwagner
if all you meant was text-overlay, then yes. in fact, lot's of sites do this.

------
kislayverma
I haven't checked it out in detail, but Jeff Atwood's 'Discourse'
(<http://www.discourse.org/>) does seem to have some of this stuff. It's a
forum, but I wonder if it could be used as a blog.

And although I agree that the prevalent blogging software could use some
lovin', but I hardly think it is as broken as the article seems to imply.

------
hkon
His points make me think of Google Wave. I find myself missing the wave all
the time, and the competing products xxx don´t come close.

------
zokier
I'm not sure about the emphasis on commenting features on a blog. It might be
for the best if blogs did not support comments at all, at least in a ideal
world. Instead replies would be composed in the commenters personal blog, and
some kind of trackback link system would connect the blog-posts together.

------
RyanMcGreal
From the comments:

> Keep an eye on ycombinator's infogami. The creator has strong ties to the
> reddit crew and is probably pretty well placed to realise your redditblogiki
> idea.

RIP Aaron.

